# PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie


----------



## xbasti07x (4. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

is jetzt zwar off topic aber trotzdem wichtig
ich habe seit 3 tagen meine pcgh mit dem "ausführlichem" test vom Phenom II
zuhause liegen aber der nda läuft ja erst am 8. ab also wie kann das sein dass ich den test 6 tage zu früh habe.(Stören tuts mich aber keines falls)
Mfg xbasti07x


----------



## FeuRenard (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

fand das mit den beiden Mainboards im SLI/Crossfire am besten ^^


----------



## Gast20150401 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

100 Ausgaben.....hm...da fehlen mir 4 stück in der Sammlung.Ansonsten will ich mal hoffen das es weiterhin nützliche infos über Hardware von PC Games Hardware gibt.Möchte auch mal loben das auch mal auf Kundenwünsche eingegangen wird/wurde,finde ich komplett super.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

 darf man schon *Gratulieren* ^^


...freuen wir uns auf ein schönes 2009



mein Favorit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

irgendwie fällt mir zu dem ersten Bild nur ein:   THE CAKE IS A LIE


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Mir haben was zu be-jubiläen ?! 

*Seine PCGH Ausgaben nachzähl ...*

Oh, jau xD


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, PCGH ! Bleibt so, wie ihr seit, und wie wir euch lieben


----------



## Eldorado (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> fand das mit den beiden Mainboards im SLI/Crossfire am besten ^^


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Die Windmühle ist klasse


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Die Windmühle ist echt der oberhammer


----------



## Progs-ID (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Die Bilder sind alle geil.
Am coolsten finde ich auch das Bild mit den beiden Mainboards.


----------



## Boy1977 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Jubiläum: 100 Ausgaben der PC Games Hardware - die skurillsten Aufmacher als Galerie*

Also meiner Meinung nach, sind zwei Bilder spitze. Erstens das mit der Tankstelle und die Preisvorgaben und zweitens das mit den Festplatten am Käsestand.

Sehr gut Aufmachung.  lol


----------

